# I ordered the new Cupra Formentor E-hybrid VZ 245cv



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys good morning, on 05/19 I ordered a nice Formentor as the title suggests and I haven't even received the week of production yet, it seems there are serious delays all over the world involving all the manufacturers! by chance do you know if the VCDS 21.30 will work since my22 will arrive?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No idea. But then again I had no idea *Cupra* was a thing until last week when the VW shop I visited (also a Seat shop) had two of these vehicles in the showroom.  Pretty cool looking cars.

Evidently the latest CV-19 surge is creating serious logistics issues in China -

_"The situation continues to deteriorate as more positive Covid cases have been confirmed in Shenzhen, where Yantian and Shekou ports are located, and in Guangzhou, where Nansha port is located. YICT yard density remains elevated with disinfection and quarantine measures being continuously implemented by local authorities."

Maersk said it was now expecting delays of 14 days, with productivity at berths in the western area of YICT, where mainline vessels call, still only at 30%._

https://theloadstar.com/south-china-por ... ers-grows/

_"When a Covid-19 outbreak was detected at Yantian Port in late May, operations at the key southern Chinese export hub were slashed by 70% for most of June. Similar disruptions are on the cards in the coming weeks, while shipyards are also likely to see their delivery schedules come under pressure if any wider lockdown measures are taken."_

https://splash247.com/shipping-braces-a ... down-mode/


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

who knows when my new formentor will arrive, to date still no update regarding the production week


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

With regards to VCDS, you might want to check the Ross Tech forum and see if your model is supported. But I believe as long as you have the HEX V2 model and the latest software updates, it should be okay.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

yes, the model is certainly supported because I have seen someone on the net who has already done some coding, my doubt lies on whether to order a 21.3 clone now or not; my formentor will be a my22 and I don't know if the current VCDS clone 21.3 is compatible


----------

